#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO 22400-2:2014 and ISO 22400-1:2014 are  required

## dorota1618

Hello!

I would like to ask if anyone does  have a copy of the standards
ISO 22400-1:2014 (Automation systems and integration -- Key performance indicators (KPIs) for manufacturing operations management -- Part 1: Overview, concepts and terminology) and
ISO 22400-2:2014 (Automation systems and integration -- Key performance indicators (KPIs) for manufacturing operations management -- Part 2: Definitions and descriptions)



I will be very grateful for help.See More: ISO 22400-2:2014 and ISO 22400-1:2014 are  required

----------


## anhthoichoem

> Hello!
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone does  have a copy of the standards
> ISO 22400-1:2014 (Automation systems and integration -- Key performance indicators (KPIs) for manufacturing operations management -- Part 1: Overview, concepts and terminology) and
> ISO 22400-2:2014 (Automation systems and integration -- Key performance indicators (KPIs) for manufacturing operations management -- Part 2: Definitions and descriptions)
> 
> I will be very grateful for help.



This is your file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tapa

> This is your file
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



dear friend,  my browser dont show ceptha box  letters, please upload in mediafire, thanx.

----------


## anhthoichoem

> dear friend,  my browser dont show ceptha box  letters, please upload in mediafire, thanx.



I checked. The link still working. mediadire are blocked on my company

----------


## dorota1618

Thank you very much. I am very grateful for your help

----------


## micaziv

Thank you very much friend

----------


## tapa

> I checked. The link still working. mediadire are blocked on my company



could you plz mail me the files?   my mail: chieh.chu@yandex.com 

thanx, my friend

----------


## dorota1618

Dear Friend,
I would like to ask if you also have a standard *ISO 18435-1:2009* Industrial automation systems and integration -- Diagnostics, capability assessment and maintenance applications integration -- Part 1: Overview and general requirements? 
Thank you in advance for your help.

----------

